# Home-prepared food



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm confident that Haiku's food, Orijen, is of high quality and balanced (at least as far as commercially-prepared kibble goes) but the book Scared Poopless presents some compelling reasons to consider home-prepared foods. Soooo, I'm considering switching. I enjoy cooking, so why not make meals for Haiku?

I don't know if I'm comfortable with raw food (although I see the benefits) - I think it would take time for me to reach that point. I'm wondering if anyone prepares food (cooked) for thier dogs. Did you consult with a holistic vet before switching? Do you use supplements like digestive enzymes, essential fatty acids, calcium, antioxidants? Do you use recipies, or do you just try to provide a mix of meat/protein, vegetables, and fruit? Have you noticed improvement in health, activity?

At this point I'm just seriously considering making the switch, but I really want to ensure that she'll be getting a complete and balanced diet. If anyone has any ideas, suggestions, thoughts, information, I would be most grateful.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love Natures Variety Prairie kibble and canned. They do make a whole line of raw food, but since Lady is a diabetic, she couldn't do raw if if I was comfortable with it. It is a high protien, low (kibble) or grain free (canned) diet.

I posted in another thread that Lady's opthamologist just told me the other day that it was one of the few commercial diets he would recommend. He had been telling me that the high carbohydrate commercial kibble on the market is the main reason we are seeing such an epidemic in pet diabetes.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/

Isn't _Scared Poopless _ a fabulous book?


----------



## cheribob (Jun 28, 2007)

> I'm confident that Haiku's food, Orijen, is of high quality and balanced (at least as far as commercially-prepared kibble goes) but the book Scared Poopless presents some compelling reasons to consider home-prepared foods. Soooo, I'm considering switching. I enjoy cooking, so why not make meals for Haiku?
> 
> I don't know if I'm comfortable with raw food (although I see the benefits) - I think it would take time for me to reach that point. I'm wondering if anyone prepares food (cooked) for thier dogs. Did you consult with a holistic vet before switching? Do you use supplements like digestive enzymes, essential fatty acids, calcium, antioxidants? Do you use recipies, or do you just try to provide a mix of meat/protein, vegetables, and fruit? Have you noticed improvement in health, activity?
> 
> At this point I'm just seriously considering making the switch, but I really want to ensure that she'll be getting a complete and balanced diet. If anyone has any ideas, suggestions, thoughts, information, I would be most grateful.[/B]


I have been seriously thinking about home cooking for my two furkids. My two babies are 15.5 years old. They have few teeth left, their sense of smell is not that great. They don't seem to be eating or enjoying their kibble. Canned food makes Casey ill. Right now they are eating Nature's Variety Frozen Raw Chicken Medallions (the beef medallions make them ill). They seem to like the chicken OK.

I had been giving Muffin Bladder Control and Casey got Dog Gone Pain & baby asprin. But neither one will take their pills anymore. I have tried lunchmeat, bread, and peanut butter. I have even tried crushing the pills. It is no use. They will not eat the pill. When DH crushed the pills Casey just unrolled the lunchmeat in his mouth & let the powder fall on the floor. Then he ate the lunchmeat! So right now all they are getting is Dermcaps. I puncture the gel cap & squeeze it on their food. 

So far I have bought Dr. Pitcairn's book. Now all I have to do is go out & buy the herbs & supplements. I really want to try cooking for them. Dr Pitcairn recommends lecithin, kelp, calcium, brewer's yeast, and Vitamin C ( I might be forgetting a few). As soon as I get the supplements I am going to try a recipe out of Dr Pitcairn's book. I am sure my two will love it.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=419789
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about crushing the pills and mixing it with a little peanut butter or almond butter.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=420673
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOPS!!!! You already tried peanut butter.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How about cream cheese? That's always worked for me.

Liverworst is another trick I've heard.


----------



## cheribob (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks, Precious Paws & Ladysmom, I'll try smashing up the pills & mixing with peanutbutter or cream cheese.


----------



## maebennett (Aug 13, 2007)

> Thanks, Precious Paws & Ladysmom, I'll try smashing up the pills & mixing with peanutbutter or cream cheese.[/B]



Cheribob,
I have a 13 year old maltese "Jasmine". It scared me to death when they started recalling dog food. Even though the food that Jasmine ate wasn't recalled I didn't want to take any chances. I started making her food. She loves chicken so I use boneless, skinless chicken breast chopped up in a food chopper. I mix the chicken with cooked green beans and spagatti noodles. I cut the noodles about 1" in length. I make a lot of it and then I put it in freezer ziplock bags and freeze it. I don't put a whole lot in each bag so it will thaw in hot water in a matter of minutes. 

I knew that she wouldn't be getting all the vitamins and nutrients that she needed so my vet told me to use supplements. I went to PetSmart and a lady that had been working there for years and had dogs of her own told me that she used a supplement called The Missing Link Plus. It has glucosamine for joints and everything else that they need. It has a weight chart on the back that tells you how much they need by weight. I put another pill (crushed up) in it everyday and Jasmine never knows it. It is so hard to get them to take a pill and chopped up chicken has always worked for me as long as I crush the pill up too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## maebennett (Aug 13, 2007)

> I'm confident that Haiku's food, Orijen, is of high quality and balanced (at least as far as commercially-prepared kibble goes) but the book Scared Poopless presents some compelling reasons to consider home-prepared foods. Soooo, I'm considering switching. I enjoy cooking, so why not make meals for Haiku?
> 
> I don't know if I'm comfortable with raw food (although I see the benefits) - I think it would take time for me to reach that point. I'm wondering if anyone prepares food (cooked) for thier dogs. Did you consult with a holistic vet before switching? Do you use supplements like digestive enzymes, essential fatty acids, calcium, antioxidants? Do you use recipies, or do you just try to provide a mix of meat/protein, vegetables, and fruit? Have you noticed improvement in health, activity?
> 
> At this point I'm just seriously considering making the switch, but I really want to ensure that she'll be getting a complete and balanced diet. If anyone has any ideas, suggestions, thoughts, information, I would be most grateful.[/B]



LitGal,
Please read what I sent to Cheribob about the home-made food that I make Jasmine. She loves it and you can use other vegs that your baby would like. I have put carrots, potatoes and english peas in it. 

Since I have been putting The Missing Link in Jasmine's food I can tell she walks better. She is 13 years old and I had been giving her meds for joints for the last 3 years but The Missing Link has helped her more.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been cooking for Sparkey for 3 months now. we love it. we also use Missing link with every dinner. also they need calcium so vet told me to give him Tums everyday. I give him 500 mg a day, hope it's not too little or too much. he said give him one Tums a day but I only have the big ones 1000mg so I cut it in half. 

the food he eats every single time and loves it. I measure 1/2 cup and bag them and give him 3 per day. he hasn't puked for couple of months. he used to puke once a week for sure. he has a lot more energy and just healthy looking. ( knock on wood :smilie_tischkante: ) and lost his extra pound too :thumbsup:


----------



## maebennett (Aug 13, 2007)

> I've been cooking for Sparkey for 3 months now. we love it. we also use Missing link with every dinner. also they need calcium so vet told me to give him Tums everyday. I give him 500 mg a day, hope it's not too little or too much. he said give him one Tums a day but I only have the big ones 1000mg so I cut it in half.
> 
> the food he eats every single time and loves it. I measure 1/2 cup and bag them and give him 3 per day. he hasn't puked for couple of months. he used to puke once a week for sure. he has a lot more energy and just healthy looking. ( knock on wood :smilie_tischkante: ) and lost his extra pound too :thumbsup:[/B]



What do you feed Sparkey? I think some of your 2nd paragraph is missing.

Beside the Missing Link is calcium the only other thing needed?

Thanks


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok I meant to say "he eats his food every single time" and I wrote "the food he eats every single time" . my English is not that good :brownbag: . 

I didn't want to include any recipe because mine is not by the book and you should really get a good book and follow that. I use 1/3 chicken, 1/3 potato, 1/3 veggies ( cauliflower, carrots, broccoli ) and oats ( for the amount I make I use one cup) I make 2 huge bowels, just a little salt. mix them all in food processor. so if you make a balanced food then yes that is all they need extra, either missing link and calcium or vitamins that already have calcium. Missing link doesn't have enough Calcium ( I called them and asked )
but I am just a beginner at this. I still have a lot to learn. this is good for short term for sure but I still have to get a good book and make sure.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is a list of supplements you should add if you are feeding a home cooked diet.

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...upplements.html


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> When DH crushed the pills Casey just unrolled the lunchmeat in his mouth & let the powder fall on the floor. Then he ate the lunchmeat![/B]


Aren't they smart ? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have the Scared Poopless book too and it is great reading, I love it  I also purchased Dr Pitcairn's book and had a read throught that, but some of the info in both books really doesn't suit all dogs as I found. Even though Pitcairn does give recipes for particular conditions, and I have tried some, Scooby is too picky and refuses to eat most of what is in either book.
I can't use home cooked for either of the boys, Scooby can't take the high protien with his kidney problem and Koko has to stay on food that doesn't irritate his IBS. At this point Scooby is eating organix Castor & Pollux chicken, turkey and vegetables canned as well as their holistic canned Natural Ultramix which has everything from spinach, potatoes and many nutritious ingredients and he is doing really great on it. His coat is really nice and he has gained back some of the weight he lost.
Koko is eating Canidae Lamb and Brown Rice canned and kibble, he is doing really great on that too. I can't give him any extra vegetables as it just goes straight through him, plus he doesn't cope with chicken well either.
I find these commercial foods very satisfactory for both boys and raw is totally out of the question for both and the vet advised me not to even try it, they are both too sensitive and are doing so well on what they are getting there is no reason to really need to change at this stage.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I agree with those of you who commented on _Scared Poopless _- it's an informative book and it's a pleasure to read. Haiku and I have fallen in love with Chiclet and Jiggy.

Yesterday I met with a holistic vet to discuss a nutritional plan to preserve and enhance Haiku's healthy state. She is very informed, and has lots of experience, and she gave me excellent information about home-prepared meals (and vaccination schedules). I've just prepared enough meals for Haiku for a week and this evening she'll have her first home-made dinner.  I know she's excited.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex has had a home cooked diet for 10 years. He has done very well on it. I don't use special recipes. He eats what we eat. He never had supplements either. I don't do the raw food, he does not like raw. But lately I followed "Scared Poopless". Seering lightly the meat on both sides in a little butter. He liked it. I will also start giving him 1/2 oz of calf liver a week instead of only once in a while. That will take care of A and B vitamins. He has one egg almost every week. I am also starting to collect egg shells to make calcium. Even tho my husband feeds him little pieces of cheese and I am giving him a few teaspoon of yogurt, it might not be enough. I might try some milk and see how he reacts to it. He loves milk (he licked some out of my glass like crazy when I was not watching). It did not bother him but it was a small amount. He has such a variety of food that he does not need synthetic supplements.


----------



## cheribob (Jun 28, 2007)

> Here is a list of supplements you should add if you are feeding a home cooked diet.
> 
> http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...upplements.html[/B]


Ladysmom, thanks for the link.

Maltesejane, yes they are very smart! DH was upset but I just laughed!


----------

